# Backdrops keeping it coffee.



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I like complex, bonkers, in your face, lively coffee. Light, bright, fruity, coffee that makes you go WHAT!?!?!?!!!

I needed a suitable backdrop for my corner to fit my coffee preference. I have found it. It is temporarily fitted for viewing and awaiting time for a more permanent fixing.

My partner screwed up her face with joy, I laughed and am happy.

Welcome to Cafe Pacamara land of Los Luchadores and the free.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Haha that's got bags of character!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

How did you get those graphics on the grinder? I could see doing something like that myself.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

ridland said:


> How did you get those graphics on the grinder? I could see doing something like that myself.


There's a thread for this somewhere. One sec!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

jonc said:


> There's a thread for this somewhere. One sec!


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=24564


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Ta. I fear that is beyond my limited skills. I was hoping it was some sort of vinyl wrap.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

ridland said:


> Ta. I fear that is beyond my limited skills. I was hoping it was some sort of vinyl wrap.


You could probably hit up most vinyl cutters high street printers etc and as long as you have an image from the internet land they could probably cut you something quite cheaply........but yes mine were hand cut and sprayed stencils, I was enjoying the referb.


----------



## ReddEyes (Jul 19, 2020)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> You could probably hit up most vinyl for vehicle decals and high street printers etc and as long as you have an image from the internet land they could probably cut you something quite cheaply........but yes mine were hand cut and sprayed stencils, I was enjoying the referb.


 Roland is one of the best and Graphtec follows closely. Don't know Gerber's allot. I personally got some Sign Warehouse LXi Lynx cutters, but they no longer make those. Like Yell, or eBay, I would tell Craigslist. The older Roland CX24s and pnc1000s are (usually) very fairly priced. My Roland software has Pnc1000 in shops and they are still seen towards the end of the eighties and the early nineties. You must have the tools to run them. If you run XP, Msg me, I can't help you if you run 7 or 8.


----------

